# Short Throw Shifters



## fireitupgto (Nov 28, 2004)

The C5 corvette and the 04 gto seem to have the same tranny. I was looking for a short throw shifter for the goat however couldn't find any specificaly for the gto. Is is possible to install a aftermarket short throw shifter for a c5 corvette on a 6spd goat???
Advice appreciated 
thanks


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Anything is possible with lots of money & time.  If it were me, I'd wait for a few more C6's to wreck, because its new 6-speed is supposed to have a smoother, shorter throw than its C5 predecessor. I haven't driven either kind of C6 yet, so I can't tell you for sure.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

B&M 2004 GTO Short Throw Ripper Shifter


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

How hard is it to install one of those things? Is it something I would need a shop to do?


----------



## fireitupgto (Nov 28, 2004)

lisatw151 said:


> How hard is it to install one of those things? Is it something I would need a shop to do?



how hard is it?????????


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

did i stutter? ummmm...maybe i should have said... how DIFFICULT is it to put in a short shifter?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

05GTO said:


> B&M 2004 GTO Short Throw Ripper Shifter



Thanks for the link!!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

lisatw151 said:


> did i stutter? ummmm...maybe i should have said... how DIFFICULT is it to put in a short shifter?


Lisa,

It's 4 bolts holding the shifter to the floor and a ball socket connecting to the linkage, I could not find installation instructions for a GTO. If your mechanically inclined it should not be a difficult task, If it were myself, I would hand it to the service writer the next time the car goes in for an oil change and pay the $60 to $80 per hour. I learned while trying to work on my Harley that the small amount saved on labor is only a fraction of what it cost to repair the chip in the paint when that damn rachet slips off of the nut.



Groucho said:


> Thanks for the link!!!!


Groucho,

Your very welcome.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

If you just want a shorter shifter handle just do a search for Lou's Short Stick

Another choice of shifters is the PRO 5.0

Alot of members on the SS Camaro forum like them over all others.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

should've put this too,

If you want instructions for shifter install with pics

go to

www.installuniversity.com

it's on an Fbody, but pretty much same shifter / tranny.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm glad to see that there are a few short shift kits for the Goat on the market.

The GTO's stock shifter throw is _far_ too long IMHO. I noticed the same thing about the Caddy CTS-V throw, though I believe they are the same tranny.... 

I had a UUC Evo shift kit installed in my 323i and it was one of the best fun-to-cost value mods installed in my Bimmer...I miss those short "flick-of-the-wrist" shifts.


----------



## GTODan (Nov 9, 2004)

F-body shifters do not fit the GTO.


----------

